# Yes!



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Malaysia is constitutionally a Muslim country.

Yes, Islam is the official religion and Malay its official language in Malaysia. However the blend of Indians , Chinese (the various dialect groups) Malays and few indigenous tribes intermixed with Christianity, Buddhist, Hindu, Taoists etc and many of them speak read and write English, Malay or Chinese or Tamil in its many multi-lingual schools and colleges. 

Growing up with kids with this mix is truly a splendid adventure. Usually Chinese friends who are Muslims or Buddhists will be buddies with Malays or Kadazans who are Christians etc from kids to adults. 


"Malaysia ....... I'm guessing there is less drinking in Malaysia???" 

Yes, although the Islam religion prohibits their Muslims members against alcohol, a large segment of the rest of the populace support consumption of alcohol in its restaurants, beers in coffeeshops and supermarkets etc . 

With so many ethnic groups scattered across the many cities, the range of cuisine is overwhelming. Visitors and locals are dazzled by never tired of hearing about new favourite dishes and would drive the distance for it. Easily spotted by its tempting aromas, colourful scents and finally the mouthwatering sights are delicious traditional and international tasty foods and delicacies. 

Dishes of different flavors are often available economically in kiosks, food courts, stalls or served at its many unique restaurants. Patrons who concluded full courses happily yet frequently enticed by aromatic desserts made from locally grown lemon grasses, pandan leaves and coconut milk or drink alcohol or gulp cups of strong coffee from local ground beans-iced or piping hot-
definitely memorable experiences. 

Endemic to Malaysian warm culture and found in private houses or even in public, civil servants' homes is the "open house". Each year, Indians during Deepavali, Christians on Christmas, Malays on Hari Rayas would literally and physically open their front doors welcoming visitors, strangers and friends to celebrate the festivals with the host family offering drinks and food. 

It is an event many Malaysian grew up with and looked forward to like unwrapping unexpected gifts because of the constant surprises in the varieties and abundance presented to guests. Do not miss it if you are there around festival time. Just drive around and head towards the seas of smiling faces, fancy attires and laughing crowds and be astonished at the joyous uplifting warmth of humans greeting humans. 

Malaysians generally welcome visitors of all races to Malaysian villages, capital or islands easily due to its traditional and inter-marriage and ethnic races hospitality living in harmony. It is fairly common to see Indian and Malay or Chinese school children and adults hanging out in fields, buses, parties or family events. 

Malaysia is divided into East (2 largest states in North Borneo) and West (the other 11 states) by South China Sea. Annually, we have progressive numbers of international and regional, Thais and Singapore, Brunei or Indonesia neighbours swarming to Malaysia to enjoy its shopping at low inflation rates too. 

Enjoy Malaysia and its multiracial people or cultures and surely be ready for its pleasant, warm welcoming smiles!


----------

